# Male Malts and marking territory



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

OK so not only am I ignorant on the behavior of males in our species, but also am ignorant on the behavior of males in the dog species. I've only had one dog, who is a female. I am looking at adopting another Malt and am currently considering a 2 1/2 yr old unneutered male. This is a surrender situation, not a puppy mill rescue or retired breeder, at least I don't think he has been used for breeding. I will hopfully have more info. on him this evening. If this little guy has already started marking his territory, will neutering completely stop that behavior or only reduce it? Is marking something that you can train a boy to stop doing once he is neutered?

I really like taking Zoe with me to friends homes and can do so without fear because she is so well mannered. I want to be able to do this with a sibling as well and am unsure of males. (Both in the human species and dog species!)









I was hoping to find a sister for Zoe just for this reason, but so far am finding mostly males. (Doesn't seem to work that way in the human world!







) Maybe it's a sign. All the books say it's better to have a male & female rather than 2 females. But Zoe has always gotten along well with other females.

Any words of wisdom?? (on the dog situtaion that is!)


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

*As far as your question about female/female and male/male...I had that very same question before I got my second Maltese. I already had Pacino and thought that I should get a female as a companion. But thanks to all my friends on SM, I learned that it doesn't matter what the sex is. I now have Pacino and Ralphie, 2 males and they get along fine. As I learned on here it is more the personality of your furbaby and the other furbaby.*

*As far as marking, We have had Ralphie for a month today and he has never marked and never has Pacino marked either, so that is something that I can't help you with. But I will say that all things can be overcome, it just takes patience.*

*Good luck in your choice.*

*Marie & the Boys*


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Since he's been used as a stud, he probably does mark. Neutering prevents them from breeding, but doesn't necessarily stop sex linked behavior in an adult dog. It would probably be wise to assume he will even after neutering and ask yourself if you can live with that.

Many people swear by belly bands, especially for visiting.

If you decide you really still want another girl, how about a retiree? There seem to be a lot of them available at the end of the year.


----------



## NYC Neighborhood Dogs (Nov 12, 2006)

I think neutering definitely helps us work on the marking issue with a dog. So does the use of a belly band.

My female Maltese is a marker. She lifts her leg. She wears panties whenever I fear she might soil someone's house.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

> Since he's been used as a stud, he probably does mark. Neutering prevents them from breeding, but doesn't necessarily stop sex linked behavior in an adult dog. It would probably be wise to assume he will even after neutering and ask yourself if you can live with that.
> 
> Many people swear by belly bands, especially for visiting.
> 
> If you decide you really still want another girl, how about a retiree? There seem to be a lot of them available at the end of the year.[/B]


I'm not sure he's been used as a stud yet, hopefully will know more this evening. I remember a thread a while back on getting a retiree but could not find it. I would be very interested but am unsure where to start looking. Any leads?


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

A 2 1/2 year old male with established mrking habits will be very difficult to break of that behavior. Neutering most likely won't do the trick. You will need to go back to square one with potty training him, keep him very closely supervised or contained (in an ex pen, crate or on a leash attached to you) at all times. Belly bands are a helpful TEMPORARY fix but you will have your work cut out for you.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=301379
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Andrea (I Found Nemo) posted last week that Ta-Jon had a retiree available.

http://www.tajonmaltese.com/

Rhapsody's website says they will have several available at the end of the year.

http://www.rhapsodymaltese.com/

Divine also has retirees from time to time.

http://www.divinemaltese.com/Retirees.html


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=301404
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANK YOU, THANK YOU, THANK YOU!!!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

Yes I agree that belly bands will work.. but does not correct the behavior. Kodie was neutered late in life.. over 1yr old.. and he MARKS outside of my bedroom... Kelsie on the other hand has takin some time to potty train to puppy pads because of how she learned at her breeders but now she is doing pretty well... she never marks.

I'm not sure if all males DO mark... but I do think that your chances are greater with a male that they will mark than a female..


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

How does your famale interact with other females? I know Abbey can't stand any other female dogs - no matter what breed. If I ever got another dog it would have to be another male. But then Archie would be heart broken - so that's out too. Oh well - it's just something to think about.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

I honestly think a 2½ year old unneutered male will be a marker and even neutering won't stop that at his age, it must be done before the habit is established. Scooby marks only when out on a walk, he never does it in the house or his own yard. He was neutered at 6 months, he did have a little time before that where he was hiking in the back yard but that stopped after his neuter. I was told that could start up again if I got another male dog, well it hasn't thank goodness and Koko will be neutered in the next month before he starts I hope







I am thankful he hasn't learned any of those little tricks from his brother


----------



## NYC Neighborhood Dogs (Nov 12, 2006)

> Yes I agree that belly bands will work.. but does not correct the behavior.[/B]


I've had good success using the belly band combined with retraining as if the dog were a puppy, even with a five year old male, but, like anything else, nothing is guaranteed to work on every dog in ever situation. Some dogs just don't care if they dirty themsleves (usually puppy mill dogs or dogs that have lived in a belly band all their lives); others can't stand getting themselves wet and when given the alternative (papers or outdoors on a strict schedule of meals/water/exercise/confinement/potty/repeat) will learn to keep clean.

Females are quicker but even then, the relearning can take as long as a year.

At least with the belly band, the urine is kept off furniture.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Brinkley is 2 1/2 and had NEVER marked until Thanksgiving when we went to a pet-friendly hotel (not the first time we have done this) and he marked all over the place! I about fainted when i saw him lifting his leg.







Don't know who or what was there before us, but he was sure telling them he was here after them!







I will have to have belly bands before taking him anywhere like that again. 

Good luck. I would think that an unneutered male who is that old would be hard to break of that habit. But I don't know for sure.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

I have decided not to get the unneutered male. His owner was very evasive on a number of questions and I just had an unsettled feeling about her.

I decided to check out the retirees as suggested curtesy of Lady's Mom (thank you again by the way!). I have decided on a retired female from Tajon Maltese. She is a little older than I was hoping for but I think the description of her personality will work well with Zoe's. Tammy said that she is not one to mark her territory. I guess I didn't know females would do that as well. So far Zoe has gotten on well with most little dogs, male or female, as long as they are not too rough or dominant in their play. She LOVED our neighbors little female (a maltese/dachshound mix). If they hadn't moved away I wouldn't even be thinking of a 2nd malt. Zoe just isn't as happy without a playmate.

Now I need tips on how to retrain from piddle pads to going outdoors! Tammy said this little girl is piddle pad trained but has gone outdoors on occasion. Once again I'm asking for tips!

I will be getting my new little girl over the Christmas holiday!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I am so glad it worked out for you! I am so jealous! That's what I will do next time around, adopt a retiree. And from Ta-Jon....lucky you!

I had the opposite problem with Lady who was basically outdoor trained until my accident. She would use a pee pad in a pinch if I were gone, maybe once a month. I had to train her (at age 11) to use a pee pad 24/7. I treated her like a puppy. I set up and x-pen and put the pads in there, then took her there after a nap, before bed, etc. I praised and treated her and she caught on really fast.

I would think if you did the reverse, took her outside at scheduled times and put a pee pad down, she'd figure it out.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

> :I would think if you did the reverse, took her outside at scheduled times and put a pee pad down, she'd figure it out.[/B]


Well I'm certainly glad you said something about taking the pee pad outside. I wasn't even thinking on that line, just regularly scheduled times outside. This is why I need the wisdom of my friends on SM!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Are you adopting Chastity? I think she was the one who was available a few weeks ago,

http://www.tajonmaltese.com/our_maltese/our_maltese.html


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

> Are you adopting Chastity? I think she was the one who was available a few weeks ago,
> 
> http://www.tajonmaltese.com/our_maltese/our_maltese.html[/B]


Yes, it's Chastity that I'm adopting. Do you know anything more about her than the website's info? I had made up my mind the other day & felt really good about it, even though she is older than I was hoping for. But now I just received an email from Divine Maltese that they have a little girl available who will be 5 in February. Chastity will be 8 in April. I guess it's only 3 yrs. difference, but I want a little girl who will be around for as long as possible. Any thoughts?


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

You certainly can't go wrong with either breeder, but if it were me I'd be inclined to adopt the younger one from Divine. I adopted Lady at 4&1/2 and we've had many, many years together. Three years diference is huge in the life of a dog.


----------



## NYC Neighborhood Dogs (Nov 12, 2006)

It's such a roll of the dice. I once adopted at ten year old Maltese who lived to be twenty one. I once purchased an 8 week old Maltese puppy who tragically passed away at age eight. And then there's the Teacup Poodle I adopted who was twelve and lived to be twenty.

Nothing is certain. My Giorgio is eleven now and I swear, he is no different than he was six years ago.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

> It's such a roll of the dice. I once adopted at ten year old Maltese who lived to be twenty one. I once purchased an 8 week old Maltese puppy who tragically passed away at age eight. And then there's the Teacup Poodle I adopted who was twelve and lived to be twenty.
> 
> Nothing is certain. My Giorgio is eleven now and I swear, he is no different than he was six years ago.[/B]


Kind of what I was thinking. Feel like i'v already spent so much time talking to Tajon that it would be wrong not to get her. Just don't want to lose her too soon. Especially since Zoe has a tendency to get depressed when her best friend moved away.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=303271
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would try to see which one will be a better fit. Perhaps one is playful and one is not. One might be more assertive ... one might get along better with other dogs.... Just let the breeders tell you about each one and perhaps you will be able to decide right then.

For example, I was thinking of adopting a female retiree as a playmate for Kallie not too long after I got Catcher and realized that he and Kallie would never be best friends. I talked to one well-known breeder and she had a girl available. But she said that this girl would indeed growl if another dog got near her food. I knew right then that this wouldn't work for me because poor Kallie was getting growled at by Catcher already so I surely didn't want to bring in another Malt who would growl at her.

So, maybe a little more info will help you decide.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

QUOTE (Kallie/Catcher's Mom @ Dec 16 2006, 07:09 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=303880


> I would try to see which one will be a better fit. Perhaps one is playful and one is not. One might be more assertive ... one might get along better with other dogs.... Just let the breeders tell you about each one and perhaps you will be able to decide right then.
> 
> For example, I was thinking of adopting a female retiree as a playmate for Kallie not too long after I got Catcher and realized that he and Kallie would never be best friends. I talked to one well-known breeder and she had a girl available. But she said that this girl would indeed growl if another dog got near her food. I knew right then that this wouldn't work for me because poor Kallie was getting growled at by Catcher already so I surely didn't want to bring in another Malt who would growl at her.
> 
> So, maybe a little more info will help you decide.[/B]


I haven't been able to talk to Divine yet but have spoken at length w/Tajon about Chastity. I feel as certain as I can from just a phone conversation that she & Zoe will get along well, kind of relying on Tajon to help determine that from my description of Zoe. But the email I got from Divine looked promising as well. Go figure...been trying to find a 2nd malt for months and now have one too many and must choose! It's pretty doubtful that I can meet them in person prior to picking them up since I'm in Indiana and one is in Oklahoma and the other in Louisiana. I do know that I am picking up instead of having her shipped. Hopefully I will just "know" if its the right one at the airport.


----------

